# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Alphaliponsäure

## RuStra

Alpha-Liponsäure  Das Antioxidanz-Wunder (Lester Packer)

Kapitel Alpha-lipoic Acid
aus dem Buch:

Steve Hickey and Hilary Roberts
Cancer - Nutrition and Survival
www.lulu.com, 2005



[ die Übersetzung ist laienhaft, da von mir, und teils unvollständig, und auch nur dazu gedacht, die Beschäftigung mit diesem Naturstoff im Rahmen der Krebs-Debatte anzuregen. 
Das Original und diese Übersetzung sind abgelegt auf:
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/ALA.htm

 Rudolf Stratmann, Juli 2006 - ]


Alpha-Liponsäure [ fortan ALA abgekürzt, dem Englischen folgend ] gehört wie Vitamin C und K zu den Naturstoffen, die essentiell für das normale Funktionieren des Körpers sind, und ist wie die beiden anderen ein effektives Antikrebs-Mittel.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Rudolf,

trotz der (vielleicht hitzebedingten?) Eruption unseres MCP (MitoChondrienPflegers) habe ich die Conclusions des Artikels kurz übersetzt.

Vielleicht kannst Du das noch ein bißchen kommentieren, weil ich da fachlich überfordert bin.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel


*Schlussfolgerungen:*
**
*Ähnlich Vitamin C und einigen Formen von Vitamin K kann die Alphaliponsäure eine starke, ungiftige Anti-Krebs-Ergänzung sein. Ihre antioxidative Fähigkeit weist darauf hin, dass sie die Krebsentwicklung unterdrücken kann. Eine ebenso aufregende Eigenschaft ist ihr Potential, als Anti-Krebs-Behandlung Verwendung zu finden.*
**
*Die Wirkung der Alphaliponsäure scheint, wie beim Vitamin C, konzentrationsabhängig zu sein. Bei niedriger Dosierung wirkt sie  mit positivem Ergebnis - antioxidativ sowohl in gesunden als auch in Krebszellen. Bei höherer Dosierung wirkt sie oxidativ und verursacht apoptotischen Zelltod von Krebszellen, aber nicht bei normalen Zellen.*
**
*Die krebszerstörende Wirkung der Alphaliponsäure könnte, wie beim Vitamin C, abhängig sein von der Verfügbarkeit von freiem Eisen oder ähnlichen Metallen in den Krebszellen. Redox cycling (??) könnte der prinzipielle Mechanismus dabei sein.*
**
*Wie beim Vitamin K wird die Anti-Krebs-Wirkung der Alphaliponsäure durch hohe Dosen von Vitamin C erheblich verbessert. Die Einnahme einer Kombination von R-alpha-Alphaliponsäure und Vitamin C kann für lange Zeiträume oral erfolgen und dabei nachhaltige Plasmaspiegel bereitstellen. Der Tumor könnte dabei hohe Levels dieser Antioxidantien ansammeln und dadurch das redox cycling (??) sowie die Zerstörung von Krebszellen verursachen.* 
**
*(Den jetzt folgenden Schlusssatz verstehe ich mangels Kenntnis des Gesamtzusammenhangs nicht. Vielleicht kann Rudolf da helfen):*
**
*Angesichts dieses Befundes denken wir darüber nach, ob antioxidative Substanzen in der Diät nicht häufiger vorkommen als bisher angenommen.*
**
*Conclusions*

Like vitamin C and some forms of vitamin K, alpha-lipoic acid can
be a powerful, non-toxic anticancer supplement. Its antioxidant action
suggests it could prevent cancer development. An equally exciting feature
is its potential for use as an anticancer treatment.

The action of alpha-lipoic acid appears to be concentration
dependent, as is that of vitamin C. Low levels act as an antioxidant in
healthy and cancer cells, benefiting both. At higher concentrations, alphalipoic acid causes oxidation and cell death by apoptosis in cancer cells,
though not in normal cells. The cancer killing action of alpha-lipoic acid,
like that of vitamin C, may be related to the presence of free iron, or
similar metals, in cancer cells. Redox cycling of alpha-lipoic acid may be
the principle mechanism involved.

As with vitamin K, alpha-lipoic acids anticancer action is greatly
increased by high levels of vitamin C. The combination of R-alpha-lipoic
acid and vitamin C can be taken orally for long periods, providing
sustained plasma levels. Tumours may accumulate high levels of these
antioxidants, promoting redox cycling and destruction of cancer cells.
This finding leads us to wonder whether non-toxic anticancer substances
may be more frequent in the diet than previously realised.

----------


## Schorschel

> Die von dir zitierten Passagen sind reine Behauptungen ohne jeden Beleg. Davon ist das Internet voll. Wenn du das noch nicht mitgekriegt hast, dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


Hallo Ulrich,

gibt es irgendeinen Grund für Deine Aggressivität ggü. Rudolf und mir? Ich wollte mit meiner Übersetzung eigentlich nur helfen...

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

"Was zum Teufel hat ALA mit Krebs zu tun?" 

"Wenn du das noch nicht mitgekriegt hast, dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen."

Fand ich nicht so charmant...

Schorschel

----------


## RuStra

> Alpha-Liponsäure  Das Antioxidanz-Wunder (Lester Packer)
> 
> Kapitel Alpha-lipoic Acid
> aus dem Buch:
> 
> Steve Hickey and Hilary Roberts
> Cancer - Nutrition and Survival
> www.lulu.com, 2005
> 
> ...



sorry, derzeit ist von meinem server nur die version von gestern abend runterzuladen, dummdumm, die vollständige version von heute mittag hab ich zwar hochgeladen, sie ist aber wohl noch nicht verfügbar

also hier der vollständige text, ich habe nur die umfangreiche referenz weggelassen:


Alpha-Liponsäure [ fortan ALA abgekürzt, dem Englischen folgend ] gehört wie Vitamin C und K zu den Naturstoffen, die essentiell für das normale Funktionieren des Körpers sind, und ist wie die beiden anderen ein effektives Antikrebs-Mittel. ALA ist ein mächtiges Antioxidanz, wird von Pflanzen und Tieren synthetisiert und ist in der Natur weit verbreitet (964). Es hat viel mit Vitaminen gemeinsam, aber muss nicht mit der Nahrung aufgenommen werden, da Menschen es intern erzeugen können (Fussnote: ALA wird manchmal auch thictic acid genannt, oder 2-dithiolan-3-penatonoic acid oder 1,2-dithiolane-3-valeric acid.).


ALA beugt der Entwicklung von Krebs vor, indem es als Antioxidanz wirkt. Es hat das Zeug für ein ideales Antikrebs-Mittel, da es in höheren Dosen Krebszellen zerstört während es gesunde Zellen nicht angreift. Trotzdem ist ist der Therapie-Einsatz für viele Jahre [schlicht] übersehen worden.

Die power von ALA kann an der Geschichte, die Dr. Burt Berkson erlebt hat, illustriert werden, eine Geschichte, die gleichzeitig die Zwänge aufzeigt, denen das Praktizieren von Medizin unterworfen ist. Die ganze Geschichte kann in seinem Buch The Alpha Lipoic Acid Breakthrough (965) nachgelesen werden.

Berkson war 1977 Arzt in einer Klinik in Cleveland. An einem Wochenende sammelte eine Frau Pilze und bereitete sie für sich und ihren Gatten zu. Kurze Zeit später wurden die Beiden ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert, wegen Magenverstimmung behandelt und wieder nach Haus geschickt. Ihr Sohn, ein Sanitäter, fragte sie, was sie denn gegessen hätten und so realisierte das Paar, dass es eine Pilzvergiftung sein könnte, und kehrte ins Krankenhaus zurück. Es wurde klar, dass sie einige Pilze aus der Gruppe der destroying angels, und zwar Amanita verna [Weißer Knollenblätterpilz], gegessen hatten. Der prognostische wichtigste Indikator für den Grad der Vergiftung ist die Menge, die gegessen wurde: Wenn viel gegessen wurde, stirbt die Person üblicherweise (966). Der Ehemann hatte allerhand gegessen, genug zum Sterben. Seine Frau hatte weniger gegessen, sodass es möglich war, dass sie überlebte. Berkson kümmerte sich um die zwei Patienten, sagte ihnen, dass er Schmerzmittel und Flüssigkeiten geben wolle. Er ging davon aus, dass er beobachten würde, ob sie an Leberversagen sterben würden. 

Zum Glück war Berkson ein trainierter Wissenschaftler, mit einer Doktorarbeit über die Biologie der Pilze. Er kontaktierte einen Kollegen der US National Institutes of Health (NIH), der ihm eine experimentelle Substanz empfahl, ALA, die eventuell das durch die Pilzvergiftung ausgelöste Leberversagen bekämpfen könnte.
Berkson gab dem Paar ALA, die sich innerhalb einiger Tage erholten. Sogar beim Ehemann konnte die Leberfunktion im wesentlichen wiederhergestellt werden. Ein senior doctor erklärte Berkson, dass solche Wiederherstellungen, obschon selten, gelegentlich berichtet werden.

In der nächsten Woche wurde ein anderes Paar mit Pilzvergiftung ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert. Berkson wurde gesagt, sie hätten keine Chance zu überleben, da die Vergiftung sehr schlimm war.  Er wurde angewiesen, ALA bei diesen Patienten nicht anzuwenden, da dies keine empfohlene Behandlung sei. Er durfte kein weiteres ALA bestellen, bis nicht das Krankenhaus-Arzneimittel-Komitee dem Gebrauch von ALA zugestimmt hätte. In der Zwischenzeit würden die Patienten tot sein, gekilled durch Bürokratie oder aus Angst vor einem Prozess. Berkson aber konnte nicht mitansehen, wie seine Patienten sterben würden. Er gab ihnen den Rest des ALA, mit dem Ergebnis, dass sie überlebten und 10 Tage später guter Dinge nach Hause gingen. Berkson erwartete nun Ärger, aber er wurde geschützt das Interesse des NIH an der Genesung dieser Patienten. 

Diese Geschichte macht das Ausmass klar, in dem juristischer und anderer Druck auf die Ausübung moderner Medizin wissenschaftlich erworbenes Wissen und die Interessen von Patienten in den Hintergrund drängen kann. 
Diese Geschichte macht aber ebenfalls deutlich, dass ALA ein bemerkenswerte Substanz ist.






Die chemische Struktur

ALA enthält 2 Schwefel-Atome, die umkehrbar oxidiert und reduziert werden können. Zusätzlich zu seinen Eigenschaften als Antioxidanz ist ALA ein Co-Faktor für verschiedene essentielle Enzyme. 
Es gibt zwei optische Isomere von ALA, R-ALA und S-ALA, die unterschiedliche Eigenschaften haben. Der Begriff optische Isomere bezeichnet einen der Haupt-Unterschiede zwischen zwei Formen: sie lenken polarisiertes Licht in entgegengesetzte Richtungen. Chemisch sind die beiden identisch und können nur schwierig getrennt werden. Aber, wie schon weiter oben erläutert, solche Moleküle sind einander spiegelbildlich wie die rechte und linke Hand eines Handschuh-Paars. Wenn ALA im Labor hergestellt wird, ist das Ergebnis ein 50/50-Mix der R- und S-Form (967). Allerdings kommen in lebenden Systemen optische Isomere üblicherweise nur in einer Form vor. Im Körper werden die beiden Formen unterschiedlich verarbeitet. In biologischen Systemen kommt nur die R-Form natürlicherweise vor. In diesem Kapitel werden wir der Einfacheit halber immer von ALA sprechen, es sei denn, dass auf die Form speziell hingewiesen werden soll.

Sowohl Pflanzen als auch Tiere können R-ALA synthetisieren. Die Methode der Herstellung ist nicht bekannt, aber es wird in den Mitochondrien laufen (991) und einiges mag von Darmbakterien produziert werden. Die normale Synthes führt nicht zu grossen Mengen von freiem ALA im Blutstrom (987). Das ALA, das wir aus der Nahrung bekommen, ist üblicherweise an Proteine gebunden. Innereien wie Nieren, Herz und Leber sind reich an ALA. Spinat, Brokkoli und Tomaten haben auch viel ALA, und es wird gefunden im Reis, in Erbsen, Rosenkohl und Kleie (968). Die Menge, die bei einer typischen Ernährung aufgenommen wird, ist unbekannt. ALA aus der Nahrung kann an die Aminosäure Lysin gebunden sein, was die vollständige Abwesenheit von ALA im Blutstrom von Menschen, die nicht supplementieren, erklären mag (987). 


Supplemente

ALA gibt es als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Viele Supplemente sind synthetisch und enthalten eine Mischung von R- und S-ALA [ Fussnote: RS-ALA wird manchmal racemic oder DL-ALA genannt]. Die natürlich vorkommende Form R-ALA gibt es  auch als Supplement. ALA-Nahrungsergänzungsmittel werden schnell aufgenommen, verstoffwechselt und ausgeschieden. Aufgrund ihrer kurzen Aufenthaltsdauer im Körper sollten Supplemente deshalb in Dosen über den Tag verteilt genommen werden. Die Aufnahme einer 200 mg Dosis oral entspricht 20 bis 40% derjenigen einer intravenösen Dosis (969,970,971). Wie bei Vitamin C sind hohe Dosen viel effektiver, wenn sie intravenös gegeben werden. Orale Dosen können oxidativen Stress reduzieren (972) und ALA Supplemente agieren als effektives Antioxidanz. Eine beachtenswerte ALA Aktion ist, wie mit Vitamin C, dass es die Replikation des HIV Virus hemmt und segensreich bei AIDS sein kann (973). Synthetische Supplemente sind weniger effektiv als die natürliche Form. Die synthetische Form wird weniger gut absorbiert und die S-ALA-Form, die es enthält, ist weniger biologisch aktiv. Ausserhalb der Mitochondrien, aber innerhalb der Zelle, kann S-ALA reduziert werden zu Dihydro-Liponsäure (DHLA), zweimal so schnell wie R-ALA. Allerdings kann diese Konversions-Rate missverstanden werden, da bei oraler Einnahme R-ALA viel schneller als S-ALA absorbiert wird (969), sodass ohnehin weniger S-ALA da ist, das reduziert werden kann.

Es ist vorgeschlagen worden, dass R-ALA anti-aging Eigenschaften hat, weil oxidative Schäden in den Mitochondrien einen wichtigen Faktor beim Alterungsprozess spielen. Innerhalb der Mitochondrien wird R-ALA zu DHLA reduziert, das ein stärkeres Antioxidanz ist. Die Umwandlung ist fast 30mal schneller bei R-ALA als bei der S-Form. Dies entspricht der Vorstellung, dass die R-Form ein viel stärkeres Antioxidanz ist.

ALA-Supplemente können heilsam sein bei Diabetikern, da die Glukose-Aufnahme und Verarbeitung verbessert wird. Dies ist auch relevant für Krebs-Behandlungen, aufgrund der Beziehung zwischen Glukose und Krebs, die weiter oben dargestellt wurde. In den Muskeln von Insulin-resistenten Ratten ist die natürliche R-Form effektiver als die synthetische Form durch die Steigerung von Glukose-Aufnahme und Verstoffwechselung (1011).

R-ALA ist ein kritischer Ko-Faktor für verschiedene wichtige Enzyme im Kontext des Energie-Stoffwechsels (974). Im Körper bindet R-ALA eng an Proteine und formt Lipoamide. Ein Grund für diese Bindung mag sein, das ALA im Körper zu behalten, da die ungebundene Form eine kurze Halbwertszeit hat und schnell wieder ausgeschieden wird. Die Exkretions-Rate hat Folgen für die Nutzung von ALA bei Diabetes und Krebs.


Toxizität

Es gibt anscheinend keine Berichte über Überdosierungen von ALA. Dosen von 600 mg pro Tag werden gut vertragen. Bei Patienten mit diabetischen Nervenschäden (Neuropathie) sind höhere Dosen wie 1.200 mg/Tag für 2 Jahre oder 1.800 mg/Tag für 3 Wochen ohne Gegeneffekte genommen worden (975). Bei Hunden liegt die LD50 (diejenige Dosis, die bei der Hälfte tödlich ist) bei 400 bis 500 mg/kg nach oraler Einnahme (974, 976). Bei Nagetieren wird die LD50 auf 500  1.000 mg/kg geschätzt. Diese Zahlen entsprechen grob bei einem 70 kg schweren Menschen einer Dosis von 35 bis 70 Gramm. Allerdings können niedrigere Dosen bei Ratten tödlich sein, wenn sie eine schwere Unterversorgung mit dem B-Vitamin Thiamin haben (977). Die Einnahme-Sicherheit bei Schwangeren oder stillenden Müttern ist nicht geklärt, da es für diese Situation keine Daten gibt.
Schwermetall-Binder

Liponsäure ist in der Lage, die Bluthirn-Schranke zu durchqueren und Schwermetalle zu binden. Es ist ein Schwefel-haltiges Molekül, das sofort Quecksilber oder andere Metalle bindet (Chelatbildner). Aus diesem Grunde ist vorgeschlagen worden, es als Medium einzusetzen, um Quecksilber und andere Schwermetalle aus dem Hirn zu entfernen. Im Blut gibt es andere Schwefel-haltige Supplemente wie MSM (Methylsulfonylmethan), die ebenfalls Quecksilber und andere Schwermetalle binden und sicher über den Urin ausscheiden können. Aber MSM kann anders als ALA die Bluthirn-Schranke nicht überwinden. Liponsäure kann Schwermetallvergiftung vorbeugen oder behandeln (978). Freie Metall-Ionen wie Kupfer und Eisen induzieren Oxidierungen, indem sie Reaktionen katalysieren, die freie Radikale produzieren. Sowohl ALA als auch die reduzierte Form DHLA können Metall-Ionen binden und so die Produktion von freien Radikalen unterbinden (979). ALA kann als indirektes Antioxidanz agieren, indem es Enzyme hemmt, die in Oxidationen verwickelt sind, oder indem es an Metall-Atome bindet (980). 

ALA formt stabile Komplexe mit Kupfer, Mangan und Zink (981). In Tierversuchen wurde gefunden, dass ALA Schutz bietet vor dem vergiftenden metallischen Arsen [ Arsen aus der Stickstoffgruppe ist ein Halbmetall ] (982). ALA formt Komlexe mit Arsen, indem es die Aufnahme des Arsens im Darm verhindert bzw., wenn Arsen bereits aufgenommen ist, indem es die Interaktion mit Enzymen stoppt (987, 983, 984). ALA kann ausserdem Leberschäden durch Cadmium reduzieren (985), kann Quecksilber binden und es aus den Nieren entfernen (986). ALA kann niedrige Level von Metall-Ionen binden, sie aus dem Körper entfernen und so oxidativen Schäden vorbeugen. Allerdings wenn freies Kupfer oder Eisen da ist, was in Krebszellen vorkommt, kann ALA freie Radikale generieren. Diese Interaktion des ALA mit Metall-Ionen führt bei Krebs zu einer Primär-Quelle freier Radikale, die zum Zelltod führen.


Ein ausserordentliches Antioxidanz

ALA ist ein mächtiges Antioxidanz (987,988,989). Es ist besonders wertvoll, da es sowohl innerhalb der Zellen genutzt werden kann als auch im umgebenden Gewebe. Freies ALA dringt schnell in die Zellen ein, wo es reduziert wird zu DHLA, unter Nutzung von Stoffwechsel-Elektronen (990). Diese reduzierte Form agiert dann als Antioxidanz zur Vermeidung oxidativer Schäden (991). Da ALA sowohl wasser- wie auch fett-löslich ist, kann es eine ausserordentlich weite Verbreitung in den Körpergeweben haben. Die meisten anderen Antioxidanzien sind primär wasserlöslich (wie Vitamin C) oder fettlöslich (wie Vitamin E). Im Gegensatz dazu kann ALA als Antioxidanz in wasser- und fettlöslichen Körperumgebungen agieren.

ALA ist ein potenter Radikalenfänger. Wenn die reduzierte Form Dihydroliponsäure (DHLA) ein freies Radikal neutralisiert, wird es oxidiert und bildet ALA. Ist dies passiert, wird das ALA erneut reduziert durch den Stoffwechsel der Zelle. DHLA ist einer der mächtigsten Radikalenfänger, der der Zelle zur Verfügung steht und kann eine Anzahl anderer Antioxidanzien regenerieren, darunter Glutathion, CoEnzym Q10 und die Vitamine C und E (992, 993, 994). Unter bestimmten Umständen wie bei einem Schlaganfall oder einer Koronar-Thrombose kann das Gewebe eine Zeitlang mit Sauerstoff unterversorgt sein. Wenn die Anlieferung durch den Blutstrom wiederhergestellt ist, kann ein Ausbruch freier Radikale die Gewebe zerstören. ALA kann solche Reperfusions-Schäden verhindern (995, 996, 997, 998,999, 1000) und die Rate erhöhen, mit der Zellen oxidative Schäden reparieren können (1001). Obwohl dieser Prozess in Labor- wie Tier-Studien beobachtet worden ist, steht die vollständige Bestätigung durch klinische Studien noch aus.

Die reduzierte Form der ALA lässt das Level eines wichtigen Antioxidanz ansteigen, des Glutathion, das synthetisiert wird, indem es eine schwefelhaltige Aminosäure nutzt, das Cystein. DHLA steigert die Aufnahme von Cystein in die Zelle, was zu grösserer Glutathion-Synthese führt. Obwohl der Anstieg von intrazellulärem DHLA, der durch ALA-Supplementierung erreicht wird, nur von kurzer Dauer ist, kann DHLA die intrazelluläre antioxidative Kapazität verbessern, indem die Glutathion-Synthese angekurbelt wird (967). 


Ein genetischer Regulator

ALA ist ein anti-entzündliches Wirkstoff und wirkt auf die Mechanismen ein, die das Zellwachstum steuern. Gesteigerte Entzündung ist bekannt als Faktor bei vielen Krankheiten. Ein Kern-Faktor, NF-kappa-B, ist ein wichtiges Protein für die Regulierung der Gene, die in Entzündungsprozesse und Krankheiten wie Artheriosklerose, Krebs und Diabetes involviert sind (974). Insbesondere reguliert NF-kappa-B das Zellwachstum, die Zelltranformation und Tumorentwicklung (1002). Es macht das, indem es die Art ändert, wie die Gen-Expression in entzündeten Zellen abläuft [Fussnote: nicht übersetzt]. Wenn Zellkulturen ALA hinzugefügt wird, wird die Aktivierung von NF-kappa-B verhindert (1003). Die reduzierte Form DHLA hemmt die Aktivierung anderer Transkriptions-Faktoren (1004). 


Diabetes

Weil Glukose in der Entwicklung und der möglichen Behandlung von Krebs eine Rolle spielt, müssen wir die Aktion von ALA auf den Blutzucker beschreiben. In Deutschland ist seit den 1960ern die Behandlung von Diabetes mellitus durch hohe Gaben von ALA in Gebrauch (998, 1005). Supplemente können bei Diabetes und bei Menschen mit beeinträchtiger Glukose-Toleranz den Blutzucker senken. Diabetiker, die ALA nehmen, können ihre Abhängigkeit vom Insulin oder anderen Behandlungen reduzieren; sie sollten deshalb ihre Blutzucker-Level beobachten. Diabetiker leiden auch an einem höheren Riskiko, Grauen Star zu bekommen. An Ratten ist festgestellt worden, dass zur Verhinderung von Grauem Star R-ALA effektiver ist als die synthetische RS-Form (1006).

Es gibt Evidenz dafür, dass hohe Dosen ALA die Sensitivität für Insulin erhöht. Dies hat Folgen für die Aufnahme von Vitamin C durch Tumore, indem Insulin-abhängige Glukose-Transporter benutzt werden. Forscher gaben Patienten mit Typ 2 Diabetes intravenöses ALA (600 mg und 1.000 mg) und stellten fest, dass die Insulin Sensitivität angestiegen war (27 bzw. 51%) (1007, 1008). In einer zweiten Studie wurden 20 Typ 2 Diabetikern zweimal am Tag orale Dosen von 600 mg ALA für 4 Wochen gegeben, während ihr Glukose-Stoffwechsel sich verbesserte (1009). In einer weiteren Studie wurden 72 Typ 2 Diabetikern Dosen von 600, 1.200 und 1.800 mg pro Tag für 4 Wochen gegeben. Die Ergebnisse zeigten, dass orales ALA die Insulin Sensitivität um 25% verbesserte (975). Typ 2 Diabetiker, die ALA-Injektionen bekamen, erreichten eine Verbesserung ihrer Glukose-Aufnahme (1008, 1010).

Diese Studien wurden mit synthetischem ALA gemacht; es ist möglich, dass R-ALA bei der Verbesserung von Insulin-Resistenz effektiver ist (1011, 1012). Ausserdem kann ALA ähnlich wie beim Insulin die Glukose-Aufnahme der Muskeln verbessern (1012). Menschen mit entweder Typ 1 oder Typ 2 Diabetes erfahren hohe Level von oxidativem Stress. Dies mag der Hauptgrund sein der auftretenden vaskulären und neurologischen Komplikationen. In einem Experiment nahmen 33 Diabetiker ALA (600 mg/Tag) für mindestens 3 Monate. Die Forscher fanden heraus, dass die supplementierten Patienten geringere Level von oxidierten Fetten in ihrem Blut aufwiesen als 74 Kontroll-Patienten (1013). Dieses Ergebnis ist bestätigt worden in einer Studie mit 10 Diabetikern (1014).


Krebs

ALA ist ein mächtiges Antioxidanz und kann ein effektives Anti-Krebs-Mittel sein (1015). Seine antioxidative Wirkung zeigt sein Potential zur Krebsvorbeugung. In diesem Buch aber beschäftigen wir uns hauptsächlich mit dem Nutzen für die Krebsbehandlung. Dabei hat sich die meiste Forschung damit beschäftigt, wie ALA kombiniert werden kann mit konventionellen Behandlungen. 


Chemo-Nebenwirkungen vermeiden

Oxaliplatin, ein aus der Gruppe der Platin-Derivate stammendes Chemotherapeutikum, hat als Nebenwirkung die Schädigung peripherer sensorischer Nerven. Diese akute aber vorübergehende Neuropathie kann bei 85 bis 95% der Patienten, die dieses Medikament bekommen, während der ersten Behandlungen auftreten (1016). Mit fortgesetzten Behandlungen kann die Nervenschädigung bei 10 bis 10% der Patienten akkumulieren, was eine Beschränkung der Dosis zur  Folge hat. ALA lindert Nervschädigungen bei Diabetes (1017) und kann diese restriktive Nebenwirkung von Oxaliplatin vermeiden helfen (1018). Intravenös gegebenes ALA, 600 mg einmal in der Woche für 3 oder 4 Wochen, gefolgt von dreimaligen täglichen oralen Dosen von 600 mg, verhinderten die Nervschädigung bei 8 von 15 Patienten (53%).

ALA schützt vor Nervschädigung bei Patienten, die die Anti-Krebs-Mittel Cisplatin und Docetaxel bekommen (1019). Cisplatin hat als weiteres Platin-Derivat die Nebenwirkung der Nierenschädigung. ALA schützt Ratten vor Cisplatin-induzierter oxidativer Schädigung ihrer Nieren (1020). Bei einer Doxorubicin-Therapie gegen Leukämie konnte bei Mäusen festgestellt werden, dass der Einsatz von ALA das Überleben verbesserte (1021). 

Bei niedrigen Konzentrationen ( 1 mikroMol pro L ) agiert ALA als Krebs-Wachstums-Faktor, während höhere Konzentrationen ( 100 mikroMol pro L ) eine Wirkung gegen das Krebs-Wachstum zeigen. Diese konzentrationsabhängige Antwort ist analog zu den Effekten des verwandten Antioxidanz, Vitamin C. 

Bei Zellen einer bestimmten Krankheit [Fussnote: Ataxia-telangiectasia], die eine höhere Sensitivität für Bestrahlung und oxidativen Stress hervorruft, wurde ebenfalls ein Vorteil beim Einsatz von ALA gefunden (1022). 

Da beide Behandlungen, Bestrahlung und die meisten Formen von Chemotherapie, auf der Induzierung von oxidativem Stress beruhen, kann die Rolle von ALA bei der Reduzierung der Nebenwirkungen leicht nachvollzogen werden.


Krebs  Killer

Wie die Vitamine C und K kann ALA Krebszellen gezielt killen, während gesunde Zellen unbeeinträchtigt bleiben. Für normale Zellen sind die antioxidativen Eigenschaften in der Tat eine Wohltat. Anstatt gesundes Gewebe anzugreifen, wie es die konventionelle Chemotherapie macht, hat ALA ganz allgemeine Vorteile für die Gesundheit von Krebspatienten. Menschliche Tumorzellen verabschieden sich in den Zelltod, wenn sie ALA ausgesetzt werden [Fussnote: Apoptose bei folgenden Zell-Linien: FaDu, Jurkat und Ki-v-Rastransformed] Im Gegensatz dazu werden gesunde Zellen im Zell-Wachstum und in der Zell-Teilung gehemmt (1023), sodass sie durch Chemotherapie weniger beeinträchtigt werden. 

Solche Eigenschaften zeigen, dass ALA hilfreich sowohl in der Vorbeugung als auch der Behandlung von Krebs sein kann.


Generierung freier Radikale

ALA nutzt den bestimmten Stoffwechsel von Krebszellen aus und wird so ein hoch-selektives Anti-Krebs-Mittel. In gesunden Zellen agiert ALA als ein mächtiges Antioxidanz (1024). In Krebszellen agiert ALA als ein Oxidanz, das freie Radikale generiert. Zum Beispiel ist bei menschlichen Darmkrebs-Zellen gezeigt worden, dass Superoxid generiert worden ist, was zur Einleitung des Zelltods führt. Durch Anwendung eines passenden Antioxidanz kann vermieden werden, dass die Zelle in die Apoptose geht (1025). Eine ähnliche Induzierung des Zelltods ist beschrieben worden bei menschlichen Leukämie-Zellen, aber nicht in gesunden weissen Blutkörperchen (1026). Diese Ergebnisse zeigen das Potential für ALA als Anti-Krebs-Mittel. Selektives Abtöten von Krebszellen ist von verschiedenen Labors repliziert worden. Zum Beispiel hat Lester Packer, ein führender ALA-Forscher, berichtet, dass ALA ( 100 mikroMol pro L ) Leukämie-Zellen abtötet, aber nicht normale weisse Blutkörperchen (1027).


Synergie mit Vitamin C

ALA verstärkt die power von Vitamin C, Krebszellen zu zerstören. Vitamin C kann ALA-Radikale reduzieren und so einen redox cycle generieren, was zu Oxidationen führt, die Krebszellen zerstören [ Fussnote: ein vorgeschlagener Reaktionsweg, wie das abläuft ]. Riordan hat die Wirksamkeit einer Mischung von Ascorbat und ALA zum Abtöten von Krebszellen getestet (1028).  Das Hinzugeben von ALA verstärkt den Anti-Krebs-Effekt ausserordentlich: Nur ein Achtel der Menge Ascorbat war erforderlich, wenn man ALA hinzugab. Die Behandlung war effektiv sowohl bei rapide wachsenden wie bei nicht-wachsenden Zellen. Diese Kombination kann effektiver sein als existierende Chemotherapeutika. Wie bei Vitamin C auch, können Tumore mehr ALA absorbieren als erwartet, wenngleich die zugrunde liegenden Mechanismen noch geklärt werden müssen. Wenn das so ist, kann es sein, dass ALA ein cytotoxisches Level im Krebsgewebe schon bei niedrigeren Blut-Leveln erreicht als vorhergesagt. Forschungsdaten stützen diese Vorstellung. Bei Krebs-Patienten wird ALA viel schneller in rote Blutkörperchen aufgenommen als bei gesunden Patienten (1029) und ist deshalb verfügbarer für die einzelnen Gewebe. Brustkrebs-Gewebe hat eine erhöhte Aufnahme und Bindung von ALA, verglichen mit normalem Gewebe (1030). Krebszellen akkumulieren mehr ALA in ihren Mitochondrien als es gesunde Zellen tun (1031). Wenn Ratten ALA injiziert bekommen, akkumulieren krebskranke Ratten mehr als gesunde; wiederholte Injektionen führen zu einer Erhöhung der Überlebenszeit der kranken Ratten um 25% (1022, 1023).


Schlussfolgerungen

Wie Vitamin C und einige Formen von Vitamin K kann ALA ein wirksames, nicht-toxisches Anti-Krebs-Supplement sein. Seine antioxidative Wirkung legt nahe, dass es Krebsentwicklung verhindern kann. Eine gleichermassen spannende Eigenschaft ist sein Potential für ein Krebs-Behandlung.

Die Wirkung von ALA erscheint konzentrations-abhängig, wie bei Vitamin C auch. Niedrige Level führen zur antioxidativen Wirkung in gesunden wie in krebsigen Zellen, wobei beiden geholfen wird. Bei höheren Konzentrationen verursacht ALA Oxidiationen und Zelltod durch Apoptose in Krebszellen, aber nicht in normalen Zellen. Die Krebszell-Killing-Aktion von ALA kann wie bei Vitamin C im Zusammenhang stehen mit der Anwesenheit von freiem Eisen oder ähnlichen Metallen in Krebszellen. Der primäre Mechanismus scheint der redox cycle des ALA zu sein.

Wie bei Vitamin K wird die Anti-Krebs-Wirkung von ALA sehr gesteigert durch hohe Level von Vitamin C. 
Die Kombination von R-ALA und Vitamin C kann oral für lange Zeiträume praktiziert werden und so dauerhafte Plasma-Konzentrationen sicherstellen.
Tumore mögen hohe Level dieser Antioxidantien speichern und dadurch den redox cycle und die Zerstörung von Krebszellen fördern. 

Dieses Ergebnis lässt uns fragen, ob nicht-toxische Anti-Krebs-Substanzen nicht häufiger in unserer Ernhährung auftauchen als früher realisiert.
[ Diese Bemerkung leitet über zum nächsten Kapitel Anticancer nutrients ]

----------


## RuStra

[quote=Ulrich]Lieber Rudolf,
die von dir angewendete Liponsäure wird an vielen Stellen des Internet geradezu als Wundermittel gepriesen. 

"Wundermittel" machen mich grundsätzlich mißtrauisch. Weil, würde es sie geben, wäre der Krebs sicherlich schon ausgerottet.
[quote]

ich will hier keine wundermittel diskutieren - was auch immer irgendwo stehen mag, mich interessiert, was gg. krebs, speziell gg. pk effektiv wirkt




> Eine seriöse Quelle zur Liponsäure scheint mir die folgene zu sein. Sie befaßt sich mit den Nebenwirkungen bei Diabetes.


ich habe ans ende der übersetzung  des hickey-kapitels die entsprechenden referenzen gehängt. der link funktioniert jetzt, habs gerade ausprobiert. trotzdem hänge ich die referenzen hier nochmal dran.





> Kennst du sie schon. Was hältst du davon?


darf ich das auf später verschieben?




> Und noch eine Frage: Kennst du eine vergleichbare Studie über die Wirkung von Liponsäure bei Krebs?


ich kenne nur das, sprich habe gelesen, was a) auf der promann/ALA -seite steht, d.h. hickey / roberts und die studie von den 2 polnischen wissenschaftlerinnen.
bei hickey / roberts allerdings ist eigentlich das gesamte buch zu nehmen, um die ernsthaftigkeit erfassen zu können, mit der die frage "wie kann ich krebstumore unter redox-druck stellen + selektiv krebzellen abtöten?" m.A. nach tatsächlich verfolgt werden sollte.

bei dem bescheidenen lit-studium, das ich, laie und ausserdem noch zeitlich immer wieder mit sowas unwichtigem wie einem job abgelenkt, veranstalten kann, kommen mir im moment die wissenschaftler Kremer und Hickey/Roberts am spannendsten vor. Da du dich mit deinem engagement für die mitochondrien-therapie auch in diesem feld bewegst, will ich hoffen, dass wir gut in die produktive debatte kommen. ich habe mir schon länger vorgenommen, auf einige beiträge von Dir zu antworten; aber sei bitte geduldig, ich kann nichts versprechen.

im übrigen kannst Du -wie andere auch-  den vollständigen text des hickey-buchs haben, wenn Du möchtest.

gruss,
rudolf

hier die referenzen zu dem ALA-kapitel:

964 Carreau J.P. (1979) Biosynthesis of lipoic acid via unsaturated fatty acids, Methods Enzymol, 62, 152-158.
965 Berkson B. (1998) The Alpha Lipoic Acid Breakthrough, Three Rivers press (Random House), New York.
966 Parish R.C. Doering P.L. (1986) Treatment of Amanita mushroom poisoning: a review, Vet Hum Toxicol,
28(4), 318-222.
967 Kramer K. Packer L. (2001) R-alpha-lipoic acid, In Nutraceuticals in Health and Disease Prevention, Eds
Kramer K. Hoppe P. Packer L. Marcel Dekker, New York, 129-164.
968 Lodge J.K. Youn H.D. Handelman G.J. et al. (1997) Natural sources of lipoic acid: determination of
lipoyllysine released from protease-digested tissues by high performance liquid chromatography incorporating
electrochemical detection, J Appl Nutr, 49(1 & 2), 3-11.
969 Hermann R. Niebch G. Borbe H.O. et al. (1996) Enantioselective pharmacokinetics and bioavailability of
different racemic a-lipoic acid formulations in healthy volunteers, Eur J Pharm Sci, 4, 167-174.
970 Teichert J. Kern J. Tritschler H.J. Ulrich H. Preiss R. (1998) Investigations on the pharmacokinetics of
alpha-lipoic acid in healthy volunteers, Int J Clin Pharmacol Ther, 36(12), 625-628.
971 Packer L. Kraemer K. Rimbach G. (2001) Molecular aspects of lipoic acid in the prevention of diabetes
complications, Nutrition, 17(10), 888-895.
972 Marangon K. Devaraj S. Tirosh O. Packer L. Jialal I. (1999) Comparison of the effect of alpha-lipoic acid
and alpha-tocopherol supplementation on measures of oxidative stress, Free Rad Biol Med, 27(9-10), 1114-
1121.
973 Baur A. Harrer T. Peukert M. et al. (1991) Alpha-lipoic acid is an effective inhibitor of human immunodeficiency
virus (HIV-1) replication, Klin Wochenschr, 69, 722-724.
974 Packer L. (1998) Alpha-Lipoic acid: a metabolic antioxidant which regulates NF-kappa B signal
transduction and protects against oxidative injury, Drug Metab Rev, 30(2), 245-275.
975 Jacob S, Rett K, Henriksen EJ, Haring HU. (1999) Thioctic acid - effects on insulin sensitivity and glucosemetabolism,
Biofactors, 10(2-3), 169-174.
976 Thorne Research (1998) Monograph alpha lipoic acid, Alternative Medicine Review, 3 (4), 308-310
977 Gal E.M. (1965) Reversal of selective toxicity of á-lipoic acid by thiamine in thiamine-deficient rats, Nature,
205, 535.
289
978 Patrick L. (2002) Mercury toxicity and antioxidants: Part I: role of glutathione and alpha-lipoic acid in the
treatment of mercury toxicity, Alternative Medicine Review, 7(6), 456-471
979 Suh J.H. Shigeno E.T. Morrow J.D. Cox B. Rocha A.E. Frei B. Hagen T.M. (20010 Oxidative stress in the
aging rat heart is reversed by dietary supplementation with (R)-(alpha)-lipoic acid, Faseb J, 15(3), 700-706.
980 Ou P. Nourooz-Zadeh J. Tritschler H.J. Wolff S. (1996) Activation of aldose reductase in rat lens and
metal-ion chelation by aldose reductase inhibitors and lipoic acid, Free Radic Res, 25, 337-346.
981 Sigel H. Prijs B. McCormick D.B. Shih J.C.H. (1978) Stability of binary and ternary complexes of a-lipoate
and lipoate derivatives with Mn2+ , Cu2+, and Zn2+ in solution, Arch Biochem Biophys, 187, 208-214.
982 Grunert R.R. (1960) The effect of DL á-lipoic acid on heavy-metal intoxication in mice and dogs, Arch
Biochem Biophys, 86, 190-194.
983 Bustamante J. Lodge J.K. Marcocci L. Tritschler H.J. Packer L. Rihn B.H. (1998) Alpha-lipoic acid in liver
metabolism and disease, Free Radic Biol Med, 24(6), 1023-1039.
984 Miura K. Clarkson T.W. (1993) Reduced methylmercury accumulation in a methylmercuryresistant rat
pheochromocytoma PC12 cell line, Toxicol Appl Pharmacol, 118, 39-45.
985 Muller L. Menzel H. (1990) Studies on the efficacy of lipoate and dihydrolipoate in the alteration of
cadmium toxicity in isolated hepatocytes, Biochem Biophys Acta, 1052, 386-391.
986 Keith R.L. Setiarahardjo I. Fernando Q. et al. (1997) Utilization of renal slices to evaluate the efficacy of
chelating agents for removing mercury from the kidney, Toxicology, 116, 67-75.
987 Biewenga G.P. Haenen G.R. Bast A. (1997) The pharmacology of the antioxidant lipoic acid, Gen
Pharmacol, 29(3), 315-331.
988 Bast A. Haenen G.R. (2001) Lipoic acid: a multifunctional nutraceutical, In: Kramer K, Hoppe P, Packer L,
eds. Nutraceuticals in Health and Disease Prevention, Marcel Dekker, Inc, New York.
989 Packer L. Witt E. Tritschler H.J. (1995) Alpha-Lipoic acid as a biological antioxidant, Free Radic Biol Med,
19, 227-250.
990 Handelman G.J. Han D. Tritschler H. Packer L. (1994) á-Lipoic acid reduction by mammalian cells to the
dithiol form and release into the culture medium, Biochem Pharmacol, 47, 1725-1730.
991 Packer L. Kraemer K. Rimbach G. (2001) Molecular aspects of lipoic acid in the prevention of diabetes
complications, Nutrition, 17(10), 888-895.
992 Kagan V. Serbinova E. Packer L. (1990) Antioxidant effects of ubiquinones in microsomes and
mitochondria are mediated by tocopherol recycling, Biochem Biophys Res Comm, 169, 851-857.
993 Busse E. Zimmer G. Schopohl B. et al. (1992) Influence of alpha-lipoic acid on intracellular glutathione in
vitro and in vivo, Arzneimittel-Forschung, 42, 829-831.
994 Scholich H. Murphy M.E. Sies H. (1989) Antioxidant activity of dihydrolipoate against microsomal lipid
peroxidation and its dependence on á-tocopherol. Biochem Biophys Acta, 1001, 256-261.
995 Scheer B. Zimmer G. (1993) Dihydrolipoic acid prevents hypoxic/reoxygenation and peroxidative damage
in rat mitochondria, Arch Biochem Biophys, 302, 385-390.
996 Assadnazari H. Zimmer G. Freisleben H.J. et al. (1993) Cardioprotective efficiency of dihydrolipoic acid in
working rat hearts during hypoxia and reoxygenation, P nuclear magnetic resonance investigations,
Arzneimittel-Forschung, 43, 425-432.
997 Prehn J.H. Karkoutly C. Nuglisch J. et al. (1992) Dihydrolipoate reduces neuronal injury after cerebral
ischemia, J Cereb Blood Flow Metab, 12, 78-87.
998 Panigrahi M. Sadguna Y. Shivakumar B.R. et al. (1996) Alpha-Lipoic acid protects against reperfusion
injury following cerebral ischemia in rats, Brain Res, 717, 184-188.
999 Cao X. Phillis J.W. (1995) The free radical scavenger, alpha-lipoic acid, protects against cerebral ischemiareperfusion
injury in gerbils, Free Rad Res, 23, 365-370.
1000 Haramaki N. Assadnazari H. Zimmer G. et al. (1995) The influence of vitamin E and dihydrolipoic acid
on cardiac energy and glutathione status under hypoxia-reoxygenation, Biochem Mol Biol Int, 37, 591-597.
1001 Biewenga G.P. Veening-Griffioen D.H. Nicastia A.J. Haenen G.R. Bast A. (1998) Effects of dihydrolipoic
acid on peptide methionine sulfoxide reductase, Implications for antioxidant drugs, Arzneimittelforschung,
48(2), 144-148.
1002 Hinz M, Krappmann D, Eichten A, Heder A, Scheidereit C, Strauss M. (1999) NF-kappaB function in
growth control: regulation of cyclin D1 expression and G0/G1-to-S-phase transition, Mol Cell Biol, 19(4),
2690-2698.
1003 Zhang W.J. Frei B. (2001) Alpha-lipoic acid inhibits TNF-alpha-induced NF-kappaB activation and
adhesion molecule expression in human aortic endothelial cells, Faseb J, 15(13), 2423-2432.
1004 Mizuno M. Packer L. (1994) Effects of alpha-lipoic acid and dihydrolipoic acid on expression of protooncogene
c-fos, Biochem Biophys Res Commun, 200(2), 1136-1142.
1005 Ziegler D. Reljanovic M. Mehnert H. Gries F.A. (1999) Alpha-lipoic acid in the treatment of diabetic
polyneuropathy in Germany: current evidence from clinical trials, Exp Clin Endocrinol Diabetes, 107(7), 421-
430.
290
1006 Maitra I. Serbinova E. Tritschler H.J. Packer L. (1996) Stereospecific effects of R-lipoic acid on buthionine
sulfoximine-induced cataract formation in newborn rats, Biochem Biophys Res Commun, 221(2), 422-429.
1007 Rett K. Wicklmayr E. Maerker P. Russ D. Nehrdich D. Hermann R. (1995) Effect of acute infusion of
thioctic acid on oxidative and non-oxidative metabolism in obese subjects with NIDDM, Diabetologia, 38,
A41.
1008 Jacob S. Henriksen E.J. Schiemann A.L. Simon I. Clancy D.E. Tritschler H.J. Jung W.I. Augustin H.J.
Dietze G.J. (1995) Enhancement of glucose disposal in patients with type 2 diabetes by alpha lipoic acid,
Arzneimittel-Forschung, 45, 872-874.
1009 Konrad T. Vicini P. Kusterer K. et al. (1999) Alpha-Lipoic acid treatment decreases serum lactate and
pyruvate concentrations and improves glucose effectiveness in lean and obese patients with type 2 diabetes,
Diabetes Care, 22(2), 280-287.
1010 Jacob S. Henriksen E.J. Tritschler H.J. et al. (1996) Improvement of insulin-stimulated glucose-disposal in
type 2 diabetes after repeated parenteral administration of thioctic acid, Exp Clin Endocrinol Diabetes, 104,
284-288.
1011 Streeper R.S. Henriksen E.J. Jacob S. Hokama J.Y. Fogt D.L. Tritschler H.J. (1997) Differential effects of
lipoic acid stereoisomers on glucose metabolism in insulin-resistant skeletal muscle, Am J Physiol, 273(1 Pt 1),
E185-191.
1012 Estrada D.E. Ewart H.S. Tsakiridis T. Volchuk A. Ramlal T. Tritschler H. Klip A. (1996) Stimulation of
glucose uptake by the natural coenzyme alpha-lipoic acid/thioctic acid: participation of elements of the insulin
signaling pathway, Diabetes, 45(12), 1798-1804.
1013 Borcea V. Nourooz-Zadeh J, Wolff S.P. et al. (1999) Alpha-Lipoic acid decreases oxidative stress even in
diabetic patients with poor glycemic control and albuminuria, Free Radic Biol Med, 26(11-12), 1495-1500.
1014 Androne L. Gavan N.A. Veresiu I.A. Orasan R. (2000) In vivo effect of lipoic acid on lipid peroxidation in
patients with diabetic neuropathy, In Vivo, 14(2), 327-330.
1015 Ames B.N. (1998) Micronutrients prevent cancer and delay aging, Toxicol Lett, 102-103, 5-18.
1016 Culy C.R. Clemett D. Wiseman L.R. (2000) Oxaliplatin: A review of its pharmacological properties and
clinical efficacy in metastatic colorectal cancer and its potential in other malignancies, Drugs, 60, 895-924.
1017 Ziegler D. Hanefeld M. Ruhnau K.J. Hasche H. Lobisch M. Schutte K. Kerum G. Malessa R. (1999)
Treatment of symptomatic diabetic polyneuropathy with the antioxidant alpha-lipoic acid: a 7-month
multicenter randomized controlled trial (ALADIN III Study). ALADIN III Study Group. Alpha-Lipoic Acid
in Diabetic Neuropathy, Diabetes Care, 22(8), 1296-1301.
1018 Gedlicka C. Scheithauer W. Schull B. Kornek G.V. (2002) Effective treatment of oxaliplatin-induced
cumulative polyneuropathy with alpha-lipoic acid, J Clin Oncol, 20(15), 3359-3361.
1019 Gedlicka C. Kornek G.V. Schmid K. Scheithauer W. (2003) Amelioration of docetaxel/cisplatin induced
polyneuropathy by alpha-lipoic acid, Ann Oncol, 14(2), 339-340.
1020 Somani S.M. Husain K. Whitworth C. Trammell G.L. Malafa M. Rybak L.P. (2000) Dose-dependent
protection by lipoic acid against cisplatin-induced nephrotoxicity in rats: antioxidant defense system,
Pharmacol Toxicol, 86(5), 234-241.
1021 Dovinova I. Novotny L. Rauko P. Kvasnicka P. (1999) Combined effect of lipoic acid and doxorubicin in
murine leukaemia, Neoplasma, 46(4), 237-241.
1022 Gatei M. Shkedy D. Khanna K.K. Uziel T. Shiloh Y. Pandita T.K. Lavin M.F. Rotman G. (2001) Ataxiatelangiectasia:
chronic activation of damage-responsive functions is reduced by alpha-lipoic acid, Oncogene,
20(3), 289-294.
1023 van de Mark K. Chen J.S. Steliou K. Perrine S.P. Faller D.V. (2003) Alpha-lipoic acid induces p27Kipdependent
cell cycle arrest in non-transformed cell lines and apoptosis in tumor cell lines, J Cell Physiol,
194(3), 325-340.
1024 Scott B.C. Aruoma O.I. Evans P.J. O'Neill C. Van der Vliet A. Cross C.E. Tritschler H. Halliwell B. (1994)
Lipoic and dihydrolipoic acids as antioxidants. A critical evaluation, Free Radic Res, 20(2), 119-133.
1025 Wenzel U. Nickel A. Daniel H. (2005) Alpha-lipoic acid induces apoptosis in human colon cancer cells by
increasing mitochondrial respiration with a concomitant O2-.-generation, Apoptosis, 10(2), 359-368.
1026 Pack R.A. Hardy K. Madigan M.C. Hunt N.H. (2002) Differential effects of the antioxidant alpha-lipoic
acid on the proliferation of mitogen-stimulated peripheral blood lymphocytes and leukaemic T cells, Mol
Immunol, 38(10), 733-745.
1027 Sen C.K. Sashwati R. Packer L. (1999) Fas mediated apoptosis of human Jurkat T-cells: intracellular events
and potentiation by redox-active alpha-lipoic acid, Cell Death Differ, 6(5), 481-491.
1028 Casciari J.J. Riordan N.H. Schmidt T.L. Meng X.L. Jackson J.A. Riordan H.D. (2001) Cytotoxicity of
ascorbate, lipoic acid, and other antioxidants in hollow fibre in vitro tumours, British Journal of Cancer, 84,
11, 1544-1550.
1029 Savvov V.I. Karpov L.M. (1982) Characteristics of 35S-lipoic acid absorption by the blood cells in breast
cancer, Vopr Onkol, 28(7), 11-13.
291
1030 Savvov V.I. Karpov L.M. (1978) Pyruvate oxidation and S35-lipoic acid fixation by breast tumor
homogenates, Vopr Onkol, 24(8), 97-99.
1031 Karpov L.M. Dvuzhil'naia E.D. Savvov V.I. Anisimov V.D. (1975) Permeability of the mitochondrial
membranes of the organs of white rats innoculated with Walker carcinoma to lipoic acid and thiamine labelled
with S35, Vopr Onkol, 21(8), 69-73.
1032 Karpov L.M. Rozanov A. Savvov V.I. (1973) Effect of Walker carcinoma on the distribution of S35-lipoic
acid in the body of white rats, Vopr Onkol, 19(12), 57-61.
1033 Karpov L.M. Dvuzhil'naia E.D. Savvov V.I. Phan Van Thuy (1977) S35 lipoic acid distribution and its
effect on pyruvate dehydrogenase activity in rats with Walker carcinoma, Vopr Onkol, 23(10), 87-90.

----------


## RuStra

Ulrich, das Leben ist nicht einfach und Kommunikation auch nicht, erst recht nicht, wenn man sich noch nicht einmal gegenübersitzt:

Könnte es sein, dass das Reinstellen der Referenzen von mir einen anderen Sinn gehabt haben könnte als Dich zu erschlagen? Wenn ich schon den Text, auf den ich eigentlich nur als Link aufmerksam machen wollte, reingestellt habe, und wenn Du mich konkret nach Quellen fragst, macht es Sinn, auch die Referenzen dieses Kapitels reinzustellen - jetzt ist wenigstens beides im Forum drin. 

Der Beginn dieser Debatte über die mögliche Bedeutung einer Supplementierung oder Infundierung von Alphaliponsäure für uns als Krebs-Betroffene ist etwas chaotisch gewesen, das lag an mir, weil ich nicht kontrolliert hatte, ob der frisch hochgeladene Text auch wirklich abrufbar ist. Zunächst wusste ich überhaupt nicht, wovon du sprachst, dann aber wurde mir klar, wieso du mich fragtest, ob ich Krebs oder Pilzvergiftung habe. 

Lass uns das mal in Ruhe und systematisch angehen, wie beim Curcumin oder auch anderen Themen auch.

Da Du Internet-technisch gut drauf bist, hätte ich vielleicht noch eine Bitte an Dich: Ich hätte da ein informative Tabelle aus dem Hickey-Buch
"Effects of oxidation levels on cell division and death" - die würde ich gerne hier veröffentlichen, wie mach ich das?

Ansonsten wäre es mir lieb, wenn wir die Debatte einfach auf die sachliche Ebene beschränken könnten  - die anderen 3 Seiten der "quadratischen Kommunikation" ( also Beziehungs-Ebene, Selbstoffenbarung und Appell) möchte ich im Rahmen dieses Forums möglichst wenig nutzen.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## shg-pca-husum

> "Effects of oxidation levels on cell division and death" - die würde ich gerne hier veröffentlichen, wie mach ich das?


Hallo Rudolf,

Hast Du einen Scanner? Wenn ja: Scannen und als Grafik einstellen.

Abtippen fänd' ich nicht so prickelnd!

Gruß
SHG Husum

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Rudolf,
bezüglich Grafik einfügen ist folgender Link hilfreich.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=2644#post2644

Grüsse
Hans

----------


## Jens L.

Hallo liebe Betroffene,
ich bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen, als ich nach ALA recherchierte.
Und wegen dieser umfassenden Infos hier darüber habe ich mich hier registriert.
Ich frage auch nicht wegen mir, sondern wegen meinem Schwiegersohn.
Der hat jetzt seine 2. Chemo bekomme und es geht ihm sowas von schlecht - dürfte vermutlich vielen so ergehen - dass er zur Zeit unfähig ist, sich selbst im Internet zu informieren.
Er ist 36 Jahre alt und hat Hodenkrebs, gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier rein, aber der Frage wegen der Alpha-Liponsäure dürfte das egal sein.

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen auf einem Gesundheitstag, den ich organisiert habe, abends mit den Referenten zu Abend gegessen (5 Ärzte, die ganzheitlich behandeln und 2 Virologen).
Auf meine Frage hin, was man begleitend zur Chemotherapie geben können, sagten die Ärzte an 1. Stelle Alpah-Liponsäure, dann hohe Vit. C.-Gaben, dann Vitame insbesondere der B-Gruppe, Gluthation.
Diese Leute treffe ich aber jetzt nicht mehr.

Bisher habe über das ALA hauptsächlich als Entgiftungsmittel gelesen.
Eine Chemo vergiftet aber nun doch absichtlich zu einem gewissen Grad den Körper, um eben die Krebszellen - hier bei ihm in der Lymphe - zu töten.
Ist es nun sinnvoll, ALA während der Chemo zu geben? Verhindert man damit nicht das Ziel der Chemo?
Gibt man es daher besser nach der Chemo?
Ich wäre dankbar um Erfahrungswerte.

LG
Chris

----------


## herbertina

> Hallo liebe Betroffene,
> ich bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen, als ich nach ALA recherchierte.
> Und wegen dieser umfassenden Infos hier darüber habe ich mich hier registriert.
> Ich frage auch nicht wegen mir, sondern wegen meinem Schwiegersohn.
> Der hat jetzt seine 2. Chemo bekomme und es geht ihm sowas von schlecht - dürfte vermutlich vielen so ergehen - dass er zur Zeit unfähig ist, sich selbst im Internet zu informieren.
> Er ist 36 Jahre alt und hat Hodenkrebs, gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier rein, aber der Frage wegen der Alpha-Liponsäure dürfte das egal sein.
> 
> Ich habe vor 2 Wochen auf einem Gesundheitstag, den ich organisiert habe, abends mit den Referenten zu Abend gegessen (5 Ärzte, die ganzheitlich behandeln und 2 Virologen).
> Auf meine Frage hin, was man begleitend zur Chemotherapie geben können, sagten die Ärzte an 1. Stelle Alpah-Liponsäure, dann hohe Vit. C.-Gaben, dann Vitame insbesondere der B-Gruppe, Gluthation.
> ...


Jetzt mal ganz einfach: Wenn es um Radikalenfänger geht,dann eben das Elexier,wie so oft empfohlen !

----------


## Jens L.

Herbertina,
danke, aber welches Elexier denn? 
Wo steht da was drüber?

LG

----------


## herbertina

Hallo Jens,einfach mal die diversen Meinungen,besonders beim User HWL nachlesen.Wenn ich nicht schief liege,hat dieses Produkt mitgeholfen,mein Haustier in Schach zu halten.

----------

